# 2 cycle oil



## sjk984

sylvan19 said:


> *I know people have run the stuff from Walmart in their boats and sleds with no problems but I've never used it.
> 
> :lol::lol:
> *


I'm on wally world oil is in my 50 merc for 10 yrs. but I wouldn't put it in my sled. its low viscosity and the constant changing in rpms on a sled lead me to stay with a higher quality oil. 

not scientifically endorsed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eco

I have had great results with the Penzoil semi synthetic extended life. Tried them all in my merc 115 on my lund. The motor ran the best with out loading up on the Penzoil. I have been running for three years in two sleds and same results. Sold the Lund and merc last year. Motor had like 3000 hours on it and still ran strong. You can get it on sale every spring at the big Bass pro sale. Never hurts to always have Seafoam in your gas also.


----------



## gilly

Salmonbum are you speaking of a amsoil interceptor 2 stroke oil? I switched my three sleds over to it this year.


----------



## MOTOMAN91

I've been running amsoil dominator and interceptor in our motocross bikes ( 2 stroke) for over 10 years and have never had oil related problem. I love the stuff.


----------



## SalmonBum

gilly said:


> Salmonbum are you speaking of a amsoil interceptor 2 stroke oil? I switched my three sleds over to it this year.


All of them. I wouldn't run it for free. If you get into the specs, it doesn't meet the latest JASO/ISO requirements of most Mfg's.

Out west we ride our sleds a bit different. 1000 miles on my summit is like 5000 miles on a trail sled form MI.


----------



## MOTOMAN91

My boy has won multiple state motocross championships using amsoil so I'd say we ran it pretty hard lol. Everyone has different opinions on oil, but I'm sticking with what has been working for us.


----------



## MossyHorns

MOTOMAN91 said:


> My boy has won multiple state motocross championships using amsoil so I'd say we ran it pretty hard lol. Everyone has different opinions on oil, but I'm sticking with what has been working for us.


We have been using Amsoil in my sons quad for years and never had a problem. His quad runs at 50:1 and the new sleds run at 100+:1, which may be the difference. SkiDoo has had some issues in the last few years with crank bearings. I think many of the new sleds run too lean on oil in order to meet the emissions standards.


----------



## MOTOMAN91

40:1 is all I go with But these were 65cc. 85cc and now 125cc race bikes with 50/50 race gas and 94 mix. I worked on a lot of sleds this year that blew up because of bad gas.


----------



## gilly

What are the thoughts on this stuff? I have heard amsoil interceptor doesn't leave a film behind which is ideal to protect bearings and crank especially in my older sleds 1996 xlt 600 triple, 1998 cat 340 jag deluxe and 2001 SX yamaha 700R triple.


----------



## MOTOMAN91

gilly said:


> What are the thoughts on this stuff? I have heard amsoil interceptor doesn't leave a film behind which is ideal to protect bearings and crank especially in my older sleds 1996 xlt 600 triple, 1998 cat 340 jag deluxe and 2001 SX yamaha 700R triple.


I just talked to our amsoil rep on Monday and asked him about this claim that it leaves no film. He said the claims are totally untrue. He said that if I could prove that an engine using amsoil failed because of the oil, that amsoil would pay for a new motor. I'm going to continue to use it, I have no reason to change.


----------



## SalmonBum

MOTOMAN91 said:


> I just talked to our amsoil rep on Monday and asked him about this claim that it leaves no film. He said the claims are totally untrue. He said that if I could prove that an engine using amsoil failed because of the oil, that amsoil would pay for a new motor. I'm going to continue to use it, I have no reason to change.


Of course he is gonna say that. I will let the powersports place down the road from me know this, as they have ALOT of motors for him to pay for. Please PM the reps info to me.


----------



## cstroh

Klotz synthetic in everything from my chain saws to weed wacker to dirtbikes n Sleds


----------



## Blueboy05

I personally think Lucas 2 Cycle is the best thing out there.


----------



## Burksee

Blueboy05 said:


> I personally think Lucas 2 Cycle is the best thing out there.


If you dont mind I have a few questions please. 
1) Are you using the full or semi synthetic? 2) Are you buying it locally? 3) Price? 
I've used Yamalube 2S in my air cooled Phazers since new but not that the price has gone north of the $30.00 a gallon line I'm up, if the price is right for trying something new.

cstroh - to coin a phrase from a popular movie "I love the smell of Klotz in the morning!" :woohoo1:


----------



## cstroh

Burksee- lol that's the best part about it!! Lol


----------

